# Canon 7d up grade to 5d mark II



## scooterthepup (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a Canon 7D with the 28 to 135 lens, the lens is total crap have never got a sharp picture out in over a year of use, I was going to buy the 24 to 105 L lens, and later up grade to a full frame camera. but I saw you can save  a ton of money buying the Mark II with the lens together. I know the 7D is a newer design and has a lot of better features, but all I here about is full frame cameras, I dont need 8 frames per sec. and have never used the built  leveling .Will I be dissapointed if I buy the Mark II.   The compearsons I have read are leaning to the 7D with only the advantage to the 5d being it is full frame. My main interest is getting sharp pictures.  Thanks for reading this long post    and the Mark III is out of my price range


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 3, 2012)

scooterthepup said:
			
		

> I have a Canon 7D with the 28 to 135 lens, the lens is total crap have never got a sharp picture out in over a year of use, I was going to buy the 24 to 105 L lens, and later up grade to a full frame camera. but I saw you can save  a ton of money buying the Mark II with the lens together. I know the 7D is a newer design and has a lot of better features, but all I here about is full frame cameras, I dont need 8 frames per sec. and have never used the built  leveling .Will I be dissapointed if I buy the Mark II.   The compearsons I have read are leaning to the 7D with only the advantage to the 5d being it is full frame. My main interest is getting sharp pictures.  Thanks for reading this long post    and the Mark III is out of my price range



If you are only looking for sharp photos, I'd get new glass and practice the technique.


----------



## Postman158 (Sep 3, 2012)

With the 5D mark II, you'll be getting full frame, and better image quality, given you put nice glass in front of the camera. The auto focusing system is I hear a lot better on the 7D however. If you use focus lock, it shouldn't matter. With the 5DMkII you'll also get better ISO performance for lower light. Overall, full fame is definitely nice.


----------

